# Anyone recommend cheap but quality Whey protein.



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Please recommend some Whey protein.

I have bought Relflex instant whey in the past. Decent, but doenst mix well and cost me £21 for 908g.

Maybe cheaper better stuff available? (Only get 20g protein per serving)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there are lots of bulk suppliers out there...

ive been using Bulk Supplements | Whey Protein | Sports Supplements | Europe's Fastest Growing Bulk Sports Supplement Provider

bulk powders, my protein...


----------



## dudley (Nov 7, 2008)

hi mate heres a good one i use good stuff aswell mixes well with almost enything and pretty cheap a 6kg tub is only £57 and each serving which is one scoop which comes supplied contains 27g of protine heres the site

BULK WHEY...Whey Protein for less!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

This weekend you can go to discount supps, and look for (nutrisport 90+) they will give you a code to use with that code you should be able to pick a 5 kilo tub up for about 40 Quid, its a whey and casein blend and can be used all day.(free delivary)

My protein are a good basic company(discount with this code MP64800)

I use this company, I have the total protein, its a blend with egg white whey and casein, I buy in bulk, and get it at 16 quid for 1.8 kilo, I share it with mates so I can afford to buy in bulk.

I hope this helps some


----------



## slizza (Apr 24, 2009)

DIRT CHEAP, mixes exelently, suprb taste. i got chocol8.

Impact whey protein - Protein powders | myprotein.co.uk


----------



## tims1 (Dec 1, 2008)

pure whey from discount supplements made by optimum health i think well priced


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

at the moment if you hurry 5kg nutrisport 90+ its ok, an all dayer

is 40 quid from discount supplements, with free post.


----------



## lewis69 (May 16, 2009)

check out

http://www.thesupplementstore.co.uk//index.php?PARTNER=lewis69/">the supplement store.co.uk</a>


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Hmm.

This whey looks cheap and also the micronutrients count looks good too.

BULK WHEY...Whey Protein for less!

(93% protein and less than 1% fat)

However its made from soya as far as I can tell.

Any commments?

Alternativley I might just go with this:

Instant Whey 2.27kg Chocolate & FREE SHAKER: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure

Iv taken Reflex before, but was hoping to find something cheaper.

Any thoughts?


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960 (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't comment really dude what works for me and my pocket may not work for you

Pete at Taurus Health and Fitness in Leicester is a pretty sound guy and his prices are good. I can;t be arsed / get away shopping on the net for protein deals that will only net me a couple of quid off something I swear by anyway. I budget accordingly and I don;t go out on the lash every weekend now so job done.

I wouldn't recommend just buying cheap protein tho. If we did, Holland And Barrett's share's would go thru the roof


----------



## BulkWhey (Aug 3, 2008)

OpethDisciple said:


> Hmm.
> 
> This whey looks cheap and also the micronutrients count looks good too.
> 
> ...


Hi OpethDisciple,

Just to advise, our CFM *whey* protein isolate is 100% whey. With Soy Leicthin (0.75% of product) added in the instantising process. No other ingredients.

Barry


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

go on discout supplements and buy there own brand of protein teast great and mixs easy had good results with it


----------



## Jon6389 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bodybuilding Supplements & Sports Supplements, Maximuscle Reflex USN


----------

